
The Ethics of Whistleblowing - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/books-ideas/scheuerman-snowden-greenwald-harding-sagar
======
OrderlyTiamat
Reading this article Snowden seems like the textbook case of how to be a
responsible whistleblower, with only pure intentions. I can hardly believe
this is the case, but even if this isn't true it is hard to understate the
response on these revelations. In effect, the only thing that seems to have
changed is that a law was passed to make the activities legal.

The surveillance seems only to ramp up, with the whitehouse seemingly even
wanting to ban encryption without backdoors outright [1] What do the ethics of
whistleblowing matter if those in power aren't held accountable and aren't
forced to change?

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/tech-firms-
can-a...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/tech-firms-can-and-must-
put-backdoors-in-encryption-ag-barr-says/)

------
sschueller
Whistleblowers should be given the medal of freedom not the ones taking it
away.

IMO, whisleblowing is so important to preserve freedoms and human rights that
protections for Whistleblowers should be added to the constitution.

